# Are Quinn Insurance safe to use?



## Shawady (13 Oct 2010)

My car cover is up for renewal at the end of the year and I am with Quinn. My healthcare is also up around same time so I am considering going with Quinn for both of them as I might be able to negotiate a good price.
I am just a bit anxious that the Quinn group in under administration. Should it be still safe to use them?


----------



## kkelliher (14 Oct 2010)

quinn is a fully boned insurer so no matter what happens you will be covered up to your next renewal.

They are a solid company in their own right and will be bought out in the near future.

Financial Regulator and Government have already confirmed all of this so you dont have any reason to worry.


----------



## demoivre (14 Oct 2010)

[broken link removed] statement on Quinn. I have Home, Motor and Health insurance with Quinn and I'm not concerned about their ability to pay if I have a claim..


----------



## dahamsta (14 Oct 2010)

Do they actually pay claims though? I've heard of people being taken around the houses several times over quite simple claims. Pay peanuts...


----------



## kkelliher (14 Oct 2010)

dahamsta said:


> Do they actually pay claims though? I've heard of people being taken around the houses several times over quite simple claims. Pay peanuts...


 
I've heard = so you have no actual experience

I work with many insurers and they are all as difficult as each other at different times


----------



## dahamsta (14 Oct 2010)

Was the question mark in the first sentence not clear enough for you?


----------



## kkelliher (14 Oct 2010)

"Pay peanuts...... " would give me a clear pciture that you had

given that you dont I cant understand your pointless unhelpful post


----------



## dahamsta (14 Oct 2010)

If you don't understand it, don't reply to it.


----------



## rescue16 (15 Oct 2010)

*Quinn*

Hi people just a quick note my sister had a small claim at home and she had to claim on the insurance she said it was like getting blood out of a swede Quinn were the most unhelpful people she has ever dealt with now that she has finaly got her claim settled her insurance is up next month and guess what her premium has doubled so why are we paying house insurance when we do claim the double it where is all the money we paid in gone ?????


----------



## IsleOfMan (15 Oct 2010)

kkelliher said:


> "pay peanuts...... " would give me a clear pciture that you had
> 
> given that you dont i cant understand your pointless unhelpful post


 
+1


----------



## kkelliher (15 Oct 2010)

rescue16 said:


> Hi people just a quick note my sister had a small claim at home and she had to claim on the insurance she said it was like getting blood out of a swede Quinn were the most unhelpful people she has ever dealt with now that she has finaly got her claim settled her insurance is up next month and guess what her premium has doubled so why are we paying house insurance when we do claim the double it where is all the money we paid in gone ?????


 
Insurance works on a pool system. All the money we pay to a company goes into a pool. Out of this comes all the claims plus the companies running costs and their profit margin. Remembering that they are not charities. The more claims and the more the cost of claims the higher the premiums.

When your get insurance the insurer calculates your premium and then gives you a discount for not having claimed in a previous period. If you do claim you do not get your discount. Your insurance premium is not increasing its just that you are not getting a discount for not having a claim. If you have multiple policies with one insurer then the discount will be bigger and the effect of claiming will be greater on you. Given that most insurers have recently declared lossess it is clear to see that all the money is gone on claims.

Remembering that for every claim for €1000, over 3 other average cost premiums have to go towards covering the costs of that one claim. Given the number of claims that were lodged in the earlier part of the year were the highest seen for decades its not suprising that the premiums are increasing


----------



## kkelliher (15 Oct 2010)

just getting back to the original posters question have a look at todays indo as per the link which gives a positive report from court yesterday in relation to the quinn business

http://www.independent.ie/business/...of-quinn-insurance-investigation-2380445.html


----------



## NovaFlare77 (15 Oct 2010)

dahamsta said:


> Do they actually pay claims though? I've heard of people being taken around the houses several times over quite simple claims. Pay peanuts...


 
I was in hospital recently and I got a letter six weeks later to say the hospital and doctor was pid in full (less the excess which I already knew about).

Any problems I hear about Quinn paying claims usually relate to home or car. Health is usually less hassle for the customer because the prices are already agreed with hospitals and doctors before you're admitted.

Quinn have a policy of contacting customers before paying a claim to make sure the details are correct (e.g. three different consultants visited you, you were in a private room for the full stay, and so on). I've heard of some people not liking this as they feel it is a bit intrusive, but I think as long as the call is handled delicately, it's a good idea considering the patient usually doesn't know what's going to be claimed for until the claim is paid.


----------



## kkelliher (15 Oct 2010)

NovaFlare77 said:


> I was in hospital recently and I got a letter six weeks later to say the hospital and doctor was pid in full (less the excess which I already knew about).
> 
> Any problems I hear about Quinn paying claims usually relate to home or car. Health is usually less hassle for the customer because the prices are already agreed with hospitals and doctors before you're admitted.
> 
> Quinn have a policy of contacting customers before paying a claim to make sure the details are correct (e.g. three different consultants visited you, you were in a private room for the full stay, and so on). I've heard of some people not liking this as they feel it is a bit intrusive, but I think as long as the call is handled delicately, it's a good idea considering the patient usually doesn't know what's going to be claimed for until the claim is paid.


 
Given that Joe Duffy is constantly having programmes about health insurers overpaying for items not received by patients this cant be a bad approach from the insurers point of view as you said if handled delicately


----------



## Shawady (15 Oct 2010)

kkelliher said:


> just getting back to the original posters question have a look at todays indo as per the link which gives a positive report from court yesterday in relation to the quinn business
> 
> http://www.independent.ie/business/...of-quinn-insurance-investigation-2380445.html


 
Thanks for link.


----------

